# Looking for deer lease in Decatur county area.



## bogeyfree31 (Jan 16, 2012)

Couple guys in their 40's with young kids looking for a place to hang a few stands and get their kids on their first deer.

Looking for Decatur or surrounding counties.

Can form a club of our own, or join one.

Not looking for a party atmosphere.  Just a place to hunt on the weekends.


----------



## simonsays (Jan 16, 2012)

I have 1600acres in early county give me a call 229-400-0643 my name is Ricki


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Ricki.  I sent the info to my buddy.  I live in Bainbridge also.  How long is the drive up there.


----------



## simonsays (Jan 18, 2012)

*Hunting Lease*

it is 40 miles from my house which is behind the college


----------

